# BMX leichter machen?



## Sibbe1 (29. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe gesucht und gesucht, aber keiner konnte mir sagen, ob mein Bulls Mad Boy (16,5 Kilo, wundert euch nicht es ist über 5 Jahre alt) wirklich leichter werden würde, wenn ich dort einen 2-3 Kilogramm schweren Rahmen einbauen würde. Ich frage euch deswegen, weil ich nirgendwo heraus erkennen konnte, wie schwer denn der Rahmen ist.

Ich danke für jede Antwort.


----------



## RISE (29. September 2009)

Ein 3kg Rahmen ist nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã. Bei einem 2kg Rahmen, der dich gebraucht etwa ab 150â¬ kosten wird, wÃ¼rde ich an deiner Stelle Ã¼berlegen, das ganze Rad noch zu verkaufen (was nicht mehr viel einbringen wird) und etwa mit einem Budget von 400â¬ in ein Komplettrad oder ein gebrauchtes BMX zu investieren. 
Der Rahmen alleine macht das Rad ja nicht so schwer, das summiert sich auch in den anderen Anbauteilen. NatÃ¼rlich kannst du die Teile auch nach und nach tauschen, was aber in meinen Augen nicht mehr wirklich Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. September 2009)

Jepp, so ist das.


----------



## Sibbe1 (30. September 2009)

Ja das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Aber vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

